# Share a cup with a Brave Canuck



## mariomike (6 Nov 2009)

I received permission from a Moderator to post this.:
"Chief Bruce Farr has issued a challenge, to all Canadian emergency services, to achieve a goal of collecting 12,000 $10.00 Tim Hortons gift cards to send to the troops serving in Afghanistan.":
http://www.torontoems.ca/main-site/images/illustrations/share-a-cup_national.jpg
http://www.torontoems.ca/main-site/news/recent-news.html#Share_a_cup_with_a_brave_canuck

Toronto EMS is attempting to bring some Christmas cheer to the troops overseas. The organization is promoting a fundraiser called “Share a Cup with a Brave Canuck!” The undertaking, which closes December 16, involves the purchase of $10 Tim Horton’s Tim Cards for dispatch to Afghanistan. The service has set a goal of sending 2,800 of the cards during the holidays for each one of the troops serving there. Purchasers can place their names, email addresses and Christmas messages on the notes.


----------



## mariomike (3 Jan 2010)

Update on today's CTV News:
http://watch.ctv.ca/news/clip251540#clip251540

Website:
http://www.shareacup.ca/_sgg/f10000.htm


----------

